# Which supplements work for you?



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

The new year is upon us and I'm looking to renew my health regimine.Last summer was a high point for me with a steady job and pursuing my passion of cycling.Riding an average of 300 miles a week.I was eating well(whole grains,fruits,veggies,lean meats,nuts/seeds,healthy fats etc.). The Fall hit me hard with the loss of my job.Problems with my meds. and the approaching of Winter that brought plenty of snow and freezing temps.I had more issues with my anxiety and depression in general.However I'm starting to climb out of the whole.One of my goals is to return to using supplements as a part of my regimine.So I ask what supplements have helped you the most,be it for anxiety/depression,energy,general health,and for endurance sports?,as I cycle and lift weights for muscle toning and not for bulking up.


Heres my basics:
good multi.
fish oil
glutamine pwd.
protien pwd (whey,casein,high in BCAA's)
electrolyite pwd.(during rides)
HMB
L-carnitine
red panax ginseng
B complex
Co-Q10
Alpha/R lipoic acid
Glucosamine & Chondroitin
Antioxidant blend
anti-inflammitory herbs(ginger,curcumin,holy basil)

I'm intersted in the following which I have never used:Rhodiola, Tribulus Terrestris, Maca, Dimethylglycine(DMG), NADH, DL-Phenylainine, L-Theanine,5 -htp or L -Tryptophan, Piracetam.
Any feedback is greatly appreciated include amounts used if so inclined.
Sorry for the long post and Happy Holidays!!


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

im interested in trying pheniut because ive heard lots of good things about it, but it builds rapid tolerance. Can this be combated by taking it with dxm?


----------



## random101 (Sep 2, 2009)

Right now I'm on my two week Rhodiola Rosea break and I can definately tell a difference. It really helps out with anxiety and endurance for me. I tried running the other day and without Rhodiola I got a lot more tired a lot quicker. I would recommend trying it, I would say it's one of the best herbs out there for a variety of reasons. But, when you buying Rhodiola Rosea make sure you buy a good brand such as Verde Botanica or Gaia.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Potent multi, high amounts of highly absorbable vitamins minerals and also including:

Alpha lipoic acid - 300mg
Green Tea Extract - 200mg / 98% standardized
CoQ10 - 100mg
Quercetin - 100mg
Resveratrol - 50mg
Red Wine Extract - 25mg / 30% standardized
Grape Seed Extract - 25mg / 85% standardized
Lutein - 6mg
Zeaxanthin - 300mcg

Also, in individual supplements:

Extra Vitamin D3 - 4000IU (I'm extremely deficient)
Magnesium Glycinate - 400mg elemental mag (Doc recommended for fatigue, mood, anxiety)
L-Theanine - 400mg (somewhat anxiolytic)
Omega-3s - 800mg EPA, 400mg DHA (for good neurologic function as well as liver support)
SAMe - 400mg (proven antidepressant and also excellent for the liver)
Extra Vitamin E - 400IU (specifically instructed by liver specialist)
Milk Thistle - 600mg, 80% silymarin (ditto)
Sustained-release Alpha Lipoic Acid - 300mg/600mg total(liver support)
n-Acetylcysteine - 1000mg (liver support... boosts glutathione)
Phosphatidylcholine - 840mg (liver support)
Taurine - 850mg (liver support... shown in rats to remove fatty deposits)
L-Tyrosine - 750mg (boosts neurotransmitters but not taking at the moment because I'm on an MAOI)

And I also get monthly vitamin b12 injections from my GP as I'm very deficient in that as well

Taking so many different things, it's hard to say what's helped me most, but the magnesium had a noticeable improvement on my sleepiness throughout the day... I no longer always felt like napping, even if I still felt constantly tired.


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

metamorphosis said:


> (...)I was eating well(whole grains,fruits,veggies,lean meats,nuts/seeds,healthy fats etc.).
> 
> (...)I cycle and lift weights for muscle toning and not for bulking up.(...)


If your diet is healthy and varied and you exercise, what on earth do you need supplements for?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Keep the first 5 items + Glucosamine & Chondroitin. Ditch the rest IMO .


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Cod liver oil with multi vitamins, good hearty balanced diet.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

EremitaGermanus said:


> If your diet is healthy and varied and you exercise, what on earth do you need supplements for?


 Lets see due to my past I can definatley use the help of herbs(which have been used for thousands of years for various conditions) ie. milk thistle,ginger,turmericetc.Supplements like fish oil are used for heart,neroulogical,joint health, and loweering cholestrol unless of course your eating tuna,sardines,and salmon 3 times a week.A multi covers all your micronutrients which might be lacking in your diet.And many of the others are used for chronic conditions with which they can help immensley.It's not all black and white..And we're not even getting into the nutrient deficiencies of produce caused by the overuse of growing on the same fields over and over again.Depleting the soil of nutrients.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

metamorphosis said:


> Supplements like fish oil are used for heart,neroulogical,joint health, and loweering cholestrol unless of course your eating tuna,sardines,and salmon 3 times a week.


Not to mention a diet TOO high in fish will be high in mercury. Getting good amounts of Omega-3's from supplements is a very good idea.



metamorphosis said:


> And we're not even getting into the nutrient deficiencies of produce caused by the overuse of growing on the same fields over and over again.Depleting the soil of nutrients.


That's a huge thing that a lot of people don't realize. Modern farming practices have pretty much robbed the soil of many important minerals; a leaf of spinach today won't give you all the micronutrients it might have 50 years ago.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Ginsing could make you more anxious. Phenylalanine can make you hyper and could make anxiety worse also. I used to take it and it made me hyper. I tried tryptophan for sleep and found that it worked.


----------



## JimiPePPeroni (Sep 1, 2009)

The immediate ones that come to mind are Vitamin B6 (usually co-factored w/Mg.), L-Tyrosine though I don't take this anymore (that is unless I find a way for it to work better for me), Maca, and Vitamin C (due to it's dopaminergic properties).


----------



## ninka (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been taking piracetam when I had my finals at college. It's supposed to help you learn faster and better, which it actually did. BUT: I had to discontinue because it made me more anxious and depressive :|


----------



## sameantha (Jan 19, 2010)

try Sam-e you can find it at http://bestsame.com/


----------



## Amanda1587 (Feb 9, 2010)

I should be getting L-Theanine in the mail any day now. I ordered sixty pills of 200 mg and I am thinking of starting out with 2 a day. I will be sure to tell you if they help. I haven't taken anything for my anxiety before (other that 2 weeks worth of Pristiq my mom gave me to try a few months ago which helped a ton!) because I don't have insurance so I am helping that it helps a little bit!


----------



## aguy1010 (Feb 10, 2010)

EremitaGermanus said:


> If your diet is healthy and varied and you exercise, what on earth do you need supplements for?


Some people have a natural disposition to be deficient in certain vitamins, I have learned this through reading a variety of articles, also its hard to get everything you need from a diet.. I have noticed an improvement since taking many of the supplements, you don't really have much to lose, I have noticed I sometimes feel kind of sick after taking them all at once if I do it during the day so its probably better to take at night.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

I have to get monthly b12 injections because my stomach is horrible at absorbing it (pernicious anemia.) My mom is the same.

It's not a dietary issue whatsoever. B12 actually comes from meat/dairy products, something that I get more than enough of. There are lots of other reasons one can be deficient in certain micronutrients even with adequate intake.

Not to mention, particularly with minerals, the content within foods can be highly variable and sometimes extremely deficient due to deficiencies in the soil. Modern farming practices have contributed greatly to this. Supplements allow you to be confident you're getting a certain amount. I don't advocate going down to the local GNC and buying every supplement available, but to suggest they cannot possibly offer any benefit if one simply eats properly is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

L theanine works for me.


----------



## CCS (Feb 12, 2010)

I take Muscle Milk Light and some generic creatine. They both work great for me.


----------

